# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Главные правила выбора одежды для пышных форм

## Irina

*Главные правила выбора одежды для пышных форм*

Худоба выходит из моды. Эта новость теперь не просто сенсация, а настоящий тренд. Скольким женщинам с нормальными, не анорексичными фигурами теперь станет легче жить. Когда-то великие живописцы изображали на своих полотнах портреты далеко не худышек. Наличие груди, бедер и попы считалось признаком здоровья, и даже богатства (ведь только обеспеченная знать могла позволить себе хорошую еду, а бедняки довольствовались малым). К тому же, пышные формы женщины служили гарантией хорошего потомства.

Все это забылось, как только на подиуме появились невероятно худые модели - эталоном красоты стала худосочная Твигги. Постепенно размер XS проник с подиумов не только в дизайнерские магазины, но и в стандарты красоты, и в женскую психологию, порождая многочисленные комплексы у абсолютно нормальных женщин. А как не комплексовать, если повсюду тощие модели, которые при росте 180 см весят не больше 45-50 кг, а размера больше 50-го в модных магазинах не найти днем с огнем? И никто не думает о том, что такой вес нормален лишь счастливых обладательниц ускоренного обмена веществ (а таких счастливиц - единицы). Остальным же приходится держать себя «в форме», сидя на строжайших диетах, или вовсе морить себя голодом.

Лишь после того, как пару лет назад несколько моделей умерли от недоедания (все ради того, чтобы попасть на подиум и втиснуться в одежду «от кутюр»), самые смелые дизайнеры решились поддержать моделей plus-size (обладательниц размеров 48-54). За последние же месяцы популярность моделей «с формами» достигла пика. Даже самые именитые кутюрье выпустили их на подиум. Свою популярность вернули топ-модели 90-х - Эль Макферсон, Летиция Каста - обладательницы аппетитных форм по классическим канонам красоты. Новая волна моделей plus-size украсила обложки практически всех ведущих глянцевых журналов.

На сайте итальянского Voque недавно появился специальный раздел Curvy (от англ. «пышный»), рассказывающий о знаменитостях немодельных размеров, модных съемках и марках plus-size одежды, а также дающий советы обладательницам пышных форм: как сочетать вещи, почему лучше не носить джинсы и даже что купить в новой коллекции конкретной марки. Девиз Vogue Curvy: "Красота может быть всех форм и размеров!"

Многие модные марки - как демократичные, так и эксклюзивные - стали выпускать одежду больших размеров. И теперь уже девушкам в весе несложно быть модными. Но все же слепо шествовать за модой тоже не стоит. Самое главное - подчеркнуть одеждой достоинства фигуры, а тогда обыграть базовый гардероб модными вещичками будет совсем легко.

*Правило №1 - долой бесформенные и темные вещи. Они ничего не скрывают, как принято считать, а лишь делают неидеальную фигуру еще объемнее.*

*Основные цвета* гардероба должны быть приглушенными. Яркие цвета использовать можно, но только, чтобы подчеркнуть что-либо (подчеркивать необходимо только достоинства). Вертикальная полоска в одежде приветствуется - она визуально стройнит. От резких цветовых контрастов между верхом и низом стоит отказаться. Лучше подобрать их в одной гамме. Надетые вместе юбки, колготки и обувь также обязаны гармонировать (а при низком росте лучше выбрать один цвет для всего). Утягивающий эффект колготок, леггинсов и джинсов спрячет пару сантиметров.

*Слишком крупный рисунок, рюши и пайетки - не для вас.* Мягкие ткани, тонкий трикотаж и прозрачный шифон обтянут и продемонстрируют все, что нужно скрыть. Зрительно увеличивающими свойствами обладает и вельвет. Так что выбирайте более плотные ткани. Они «собирают» фигуру и утягивают ее.

*Главный плюс женщин с формами - бюст.* Не стоит стесняться вырезов. V-образный вырез зрительно удлинняет шею. Водолазки и застегнутые наглухо рубашки противопоказаны. Еще один важный момент - талия. Ее необходимо подчеркивать всегда! Либо поясом, либо корсетным бельем. Полные руки можно замаскировать свободными рукавами длиной три четверти. Жакеты с широкими плечами отвлекут внимание от бедер. А драпировки и вовсе скроют все проблемные места.

*Аксессуары тоже следует подбирать с умом.* Сумки выбирайте квадратной или прямоугольной формы, достаточно большие и жесткие (мягкие формы добавляют объема) - или же миниатюрные на длинном ремне (зрительно сделают выше).

*Конечно, необходимы каблуки.* Они сделают фигуру выше и стройнее, а походку - изящнее, к тому же зрительно избавят вас от пары килограммов. Кстати, тут тоже важно соблюдать пропорции - тонкие шпильки делают полноватые ноги еще полнее, поэтому лучше выбрать широкий каблук (но не слишком).

*Оптимальный фасон юбок и платьев* - прямой (но с талией!). Длина не столь важна, но злоупотреблять мини, конечно, не следует (если уж очень хочется надеть короткое платье, наденьте его с леггинсами или плотными колготками). Брюки и джинсы тоже выбирайте прямого кроя, а вместо модных skinny-джинсов носите джеггинсы (леггинсы из ткани «под джинсу»). Сочетайте их с туниками и удлиненными топами.

Быть красивой и модной, находясь за пределами модельных размеров, не так уж сложно. А самое важное - излучать красоту изнутри. И тогда о размерах все мгновенно забудут.

----------


## Carlen

*Одежда для женщин больших размеров может и должна быть актуальной и стильной – это неоспоримый факт.* 
Ни в коем случае не нужно пытаться скрыть пару лишних килограммов под бесформенными балахонами! Совсем наоборот: с хорошо сидящими по фигуре эластичными юбками можно носить блейзеры относительно прилегающего силуэта. Это сочетание гораздо удачнее, чем широкие брюки на резинке и слишком длинный жакет!
Чтобы подчеркнуть красоту декольте, которой часто могут похвастать полные дамы, можно надевать жакет только на элегантное нижнее белье – это удлиняет шею и зрительно вытягивает фигуру.
Сейчас на подиумах демонстрируются узкие брюки с платьями-рубашками. Этот ансамбль также подходит для женщин больших размеров. Пальто должны быть непринужденными, чтобы не выглядеть громоздко, и плавно облегать фигуру. Этого можно достичь с помощью покроя, шлиц, выбранного материала, а также правильной длины изделия. Даже если стройность ног оставляет желать лучшего, они могут иметь красивую форму, и их не обязательно прятать под юбками длиной до икр.
Аксессуары следует выбирать с размахом – сумки должны быть большими, никаких крохотных сумочек или клатчей. Туфли на платформе и высоком каблуке удлиняют фигуру и выглядят очень сексуально. Новые яркие и броские аксессуары подчеркнут стиль.
Элизабет Крайенбюль.


*Платье-рубашки* – очень модная вещь, если ее носить с прямыми брюками простого покроя или с легинсами, но в этом случае ля полных фигур длина платья должна быть до икр. К этому сандалии на платформе и большая сумка.

----------

